# The Official Grant Hill for All-Star Thread



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...aconcol112304,1,6423916.column?coll=orl-magic

Grant Hill's comeback looks frightfully good



> The man is playing 40 minutes and wowing opposing players. He leads Orlando in scoring (21.3) and shooting (51 percent). He was just named the East's player of the week. And he's still shaking off the rust.
> 
> More importantly, Hill is finally pain-free at this point of the season. He needs ice after games only for his soft drink.
> 
> Knock on wood.





> The season-ending suspension of Ron Artest and a 25-game suspension of O'Neal could cement Hill's place in the all-star game. Like Hill, they are listed on the ballot as forwards. . . .



Grant Hill almost seems like a lock for the All-Star game right now if he stays healthy.

There are a lot of feel-good stories about Hill going around now, especially after the nightmare of the Indy-Det fight.

So, *VOTE HILL!*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

INSIDER

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=1929818

Hill's a much-needed feel-good story



> Hill is averaging 25.8 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 4.6 apg on 55 percent shooting over his last five. Those averages exceed what he did in his best season (1999-2000) when he averaged 25.2 ppg, 6.6 rpg and 5.2 apg on 49 percent shooting.





> Sources inside the Magic claim they've been told by doctors that Hill's ankle is fully healed and won't break unless it was an injury that would break anyone's ankle. If that continues to hold true, and Hill believes it will, the Magic could be the feel-good story of the season.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

I already voted for Hill twice. He's definately been one of the top forwards in the eastern conference thus far.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hill's almost guaranteed to be an all-star if his ankle holds up. Even if he isn't voted in by the fans(I'm almost positive he will) the coaches will put him on.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

He should be an All-star, not just because of his amazing comeback, but also his performances so far this season. 

Off-topic, but what brand of shoes is he wearing this season? Still Fila? I feel bad for Fila, how they got him to endorse their kicks and then Hill going down with ankle injuries for such a long time, not exactly a particularly terrific publicity.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> He should be an All-star, not just because of his amazing comeback, but also his performances so far this season.
> 
> Off-topic, but what brand of shoes is he wearing this season? Still Fila? I feel bad for Fila, how they got him to endorse their kicks and then Hill going down with ankle injuries for such a long time, not exactly a particularly terrific publicity.


Looks like Adidas.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like Adidas.


I see, thanks.

Sucks to be Fila...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Off-topic, but what brand of shoes is he wearing this season? Still Fila? I feel bad for Fila, how they got him to endorse their kicks and then Hill going down with ankle injuries for such a long time, not exactly a particularly terrific publicity.


Good thing he dumped Fila. From my personal experience, they were terrible shoes. I bought two pair in a row back when I used to play 4/5 times a week and both pairs messed up my feet. Not sure why, but never had those types of problems with other shoes. I swore never to buy Fila again after that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hill continues his All-Star quest tonight with 29 pts against Philly and gets his first dunk of the season on an And-1.


Magic and NBA need Hill now more than ever
Mike Bianchi

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...28112804nov28,1,5394813.column?coll=orl-magic



> "The league needs Grant Hill in it, especially in light of the current and most recent events," Detroit Pistons President Joe Dumars told USA Today.





> If an unruly fan ever threw a beer at Hill, he would never jump into the stands and start a brawl. In fact, he'd probably leap into action and start a charity to benefit fans who can't control their alcoholic consumption.


:laugh: 




> "Everybody who cares about the reputation of the league is rooting for Grant," Davis says, "because he exemplifies everything good about NBA basketball."


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hill's been getting my vote everyday.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Those look like All-Star numbers to me, especially as a forward in the East.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The following story will appear in Sports Illustrated's 'Sportsman of the Year' issue on newsstands today, Wednesday, December 1.
Exclusive Sports Illustrated Preview: Soaring to Old Heights
By Chris Ballard

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Exclusive_Sports_Illustrated_P-124316-66.html



> Last week on a three-on-two fast-break drill during an Orlando Magic practice, Grant Hill filled the lane and finished with a dunk. This _shouldn’t have been especially notable; after all, Hill is 6'8", and he’s been jamming half his life. Still, the flush touched off quite the impromptu celebration. His teammates applauded, his coaches whooped, and Hill took off on a victory lap around the court, grinning all the way. Streamers and confetti did not fall from the rafters, but they might as well have. “It _wasn’t a great dunk,” Hill said afterward, “but”—he paused for effect—“it was a dunk.”


A good read.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> “I remember watching him at Duke, and I saw his first points with Detroit,” said 23-year-old forward Darius Miles in the Portland locker room after an 89–_83 win at Orlando on Nov. 24. “And you know what? He’s still faster than a mother------!”
> 
> “Grant Hill,” chimed in 23-year-old forward Zach Randolph, “is the Truth!”
> 
> ...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

All of us Lakers fans want him in. I voted him as a starter twice. I also voted for Francis.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Hmm, I don't think he's gonna be a starter, but the coaches could vote him in!!! But nevertheless he gets my vote!


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

Looks like he's on track to be voted in as a starter. I cant wait to see him out there with the best again.



> the East, Toronto's Vince Carter (619,959) and *Orlando's Grant Hill (552,328) lead the forwards*, while Cleveland's LeBron James (557,538) and Philadelphia's Allen Iverson (521,245) top the guards.



All Star Voting


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I couldn't be happier for him. What an amazing story. And not only will get probably be starting, but it will be deserved, unlike someone else ... *cough* Vince *cough* ...

Hopefully he stays healthy and this amazing story continues. I can't think of a more impressive sports comeback outside of Lance Armstrong.

I'd like to see a pic of Hill's ankle. Apparently, although now healthy, it is pretty nasty looking. All bruised and beat-up looking.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He definitely deserves it. Before the season, I didn't think he'd have the averages he has right now, and he's about to exceed the games that I predicted he'd play all season.

Incredible.

And HOW is VINCE CARTER leading LeBron? How the hell does this always happen?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I'd like to see a pic of Hill's ankle. Apparently, although now healthy, it is pretty nasty looking. All bruised and beat-up looking.


I've seen a picture of it, but I can't remember from where. Probably this board.

It doesn't even look like an ankle, honestly.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I've seen a picture of it, but I can't remember from where. Probably this board.
> ...


Hmm, I tried to find a picture. No luck.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

How in the hell is Carter still getting votes? He is far and away the most overrated starting allstar in the history of the game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Carter is right up there with Derek Jeter as the most overrated players in sports during my lifetime.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Hmm, I don't think he's gonna be a starter, but the coaches could vote him in!!! But nevertheless he gets my vote!


I think he's gonna be!!!


Hill trails only Carter in votes 



> Grant Hill said he was "a little shocked" at how many votes he received in the first return of all-star ballots last week.
> 
> Hill has received the second-most votes among forwards in the Eastern Conference. Vince Carter leads the position with 619,959 votes to Hill's 552,328. Hill has been named to six all-star games, but missed the 2001 game because of an ankle injury that later required four surgeries.
> 
> "A lot of things have surprised me this season. And that -- I was a little shocked," he said. "I appreciate the love."


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> I'd like to see a pic of Hill's ankle. Apparently, although now healthy, it is pretty nasty looking. All bruised and beat-up looking.


There's a good picture of it in the latest ESPN the Magazine. Hill's on the cover of the magazine, and there's a nice story about him inside. There's a decent sized photo of the ankle. The incision starts right at the medial malleolus and goes up probably 5 inches or so diagonally, and is a couple inches wide. It looks pretty nasty.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> There's a good picture of it in the latest ESPN the Magazine. Hill's on the cover of the magazine, and there's a nice story about him inside. There's a decent sized photo of the ankle. The incision starts right at the medial malleolus and goes up probably 5 inches or so diagonally, and is a couple inches wide. It looks pretty nasty.


Yeah, I saw you saying that and went and checked my mail to see if I had a mag in there. Nope. I'm not even sure if I still have a subscription. I think I got a free one through Insider. I get them all the time and usually flip through any basketball related stuff and then throw them in a pile.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw you saying that and went and checked my mail to see if I had a mag in there. Nope. I'm not even sure if I still have a subscription. I think I got a free one through Insider. I get them all the time and usually flip through any basketball related stuff and then throw them in a pile.


Well yeah, I just got mine in the mail today, so yours should be coming sometime soon (if you still have a subscription). I admit the magazine isn't all that great usually, but this one's was well worth the read for me. The Hill article was a good read, and there's also a nice piece on Nate Robinson that I enjoyed.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hill has guaranteed in 

Voting for the NBA All-Star Game starting lineups ends today. At least one member of Hill's family is guaranteed to take part in the festivities.

Hill's wife, rhythm-and-blues singer Tamia, will sing the Canadian national anthem at the NBA All-Star Game. She's from Windsor, Ontario.

Hill probably will make the Eastern Conference team even if he doesn't hold his lead in the balloting over Indiana's Jermaine O'Neal.

He led O'Neal by 106,148 votes on Thursday in the last results released by the league. The starting teams will be announced Feb. 3 for the Feb. 20 all-star game in Denver. New Jersey's Vince Carter held the overall lead among East forwards with 1,505,169 votes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hill is officially in. Amazing comeback.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1983568



> Hill, sidelined for most of the past three seasons after undergoing four surgical procedures on his troublesome left ankle, was selected an All-Star for the first time since 2001.
> 
> "It's amazing. I haven't expected any of this. I was just trying to concentrate on coming in and being healthy and not judging myself or looking at any personal goals," Hill said. "I've been a little shocked at all this, all the love and attention -- and I'm thankful for it.
> 
> "It is an honor. It makes you feel good. Getting the love from the fans is a great feeling, because they ultimately support us and support our league," Hill said.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice job Grant. 

:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------

